# HELP- CAN'T GET INTO MY TABLET!



## jmahr1127 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, so I have an HP Touchpad (running MIUI, of course) and I was browsing through the themes. I found one I liked, so I download and applied it, and then I played around with it for a bit. I then put it to sleep and left to go watch some TV. When I came back, I woke it up, and realized I had no idea how to unlock the lockscreen. I finally figured out to swipe from the left edge of the screen to the right. However, I could not unlock if for some reason. It wouldn't swipe all the way to the right, and I could not get to my pattern unlock screen. I'll put a video below. I use my tablet for pretty much everything now, and I can't afford to have to factory reset it- because I didn't back it up! SOMEBODY PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP!






*EDIT: In my video, I meant to say that if you know what theme that is, you could tell me and it would be much appreciated.*


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Would like for you to get this solved asap, so I'm moving to TP general and leaving a link here to redirect.

If you're familiar with adb, you could just unlock it that way and change the theme, i guess....


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I would just unlock it with ADB and then change the theme. Or you could boot to Clockwork, make a backup, reinstall Android, and only restore everything but, like, the prefrences or whatever for that app.


----------



## jmahr1127 (Jan 2, 2012)

ro6666lt said:


> Would like for you to get this solved asap, so I'm moving to TP general and leaving a link here to redirect.
> 
> If you're familiar with adb, you could just unlock it that way and change the theme, i guess....


I'm not too sure how to use adb...do u think u could teach me?


----------



## goggles8 (Oct 24, 2011)

jmahr1127 said:


> Ok, so I have an HP Touchpad (running MIUI, of course) and I was browsing through the themes. I found one I liked, so I download and applied it, and then I played around with it for a bit. I then put it to sleep and left to go watch some TV. When I came back, I woke it up, and realized I had no idea how to unlock the lockscreen. I finally figured out to swipe from the left edge of the screen to the right. However, I could not unlock if for some reason. It wouldn't swipe all the way to the right, and I could not get to my pattern unlock screen. I'll put a video below. I use my tablet for pretty much everything now, and I can't afford to have to factory reset it- because I didn't back it up! SOMEBODY PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP!
> 
> *EDIT: In my video, I meant to say that if you know what theme that is, you could tell me and it would be much appreciated.*


LOL - you should have made a nandroid backup before using one of these shitty hacked up mods with themes.


----------

